# Compact Grill



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 3, 2021)

We go to a friend's beach condo every year for a week or 2, but there is no open flame cooking allowed. So every year we've been going to the waterfront public park, it's only about 2 blocks away, and using the permanently mounted grills there to cook a couple of steaks. They are grills like this:






This year when we went, one of the 2 grills was gone and the other was rusted out real bad, but we managed to cook a couple of steaks, anyway.

So I'm trying to find a good, inexpensive compact grill that I can take with us. I'm wanting something small that doesn't take up a lot of room in our SUV and we can cook maybe 2 steaks on, but not something to throw away after 1 or 2 uses. By inexpensive, I'm not talking about cheap, just don't want to spend a lot of money on something that may only get used once a year, maybe twice. What suggestions do y'all have? We don't camp, but I figure that campers might have this figured out. There are picnic tables where we can set up on.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 3, 2021)

Pit Boss has a small one to check out 

https://pitboss-grills.com/wood-pellet/mahogany-series-150pps-table-top-wood-pellet-grill


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 3, 2021)

Are you looking for gas, charcoal, or pellet? I've seen some nice ones that run off of pellets.
edited: see above
Jim


----------



## Norwester55 (Jul 3, 2021)

Webber Q Series. Probably cheaper at Amazon but I can't see amazon links here.
https://www.weber.com/US/en/grills/gas-grills/q-grills/


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 3, 2021)

For a portable charcoal grill the Weber Jumbo Joe is hard to beat.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 3, 2021)

Buy Smokey Joe® Premium Charcoal Grill 14" for USD 57.00 | US
					

The Weber Smokey Joe Premium Charcoal Grill is a miniature, portable version of the classic kettle and includes a convenient Tuck-N-Carry lid lock.




					www.weber.com


----------



## Chasdev (Jul 3, 2021)

I vote Weber, Smokey Joe is my go to for burgers, steaks and chicken.
Little small for a large crowd but you can buy an 18 or larger if needed.
You won't regret spending on a Weber.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 3, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Are you looking for gas, charcoal, or pellet? I've seen some nice ones that run off of pellets.
> edited: see above
> Jim


Charcoal..


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 3, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Buy Smokey Joe® Premium Charcoal Grill 14" for USD 57.00 | US
> 
> 
> The Weber Smokey Joe Premium Charcoal Grill is a miniature, portable version of the classic kettle and includes a convenient Tuck-N-Carry lid lock.
> ...


This may just be the one...


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jul 3, 2021)

There's also the Weber Go Anywhere.


----------

